# Axiom EP800



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Axiom EP800*








*Manufacturer Specs:*


*Spoiler* 




Enclosure: Sealed / Acoustic Suspension 
RMS Amp Power: 800 Watts 
Crossover Adjust 40, 60, 80, 100 & 150 Hz 
Phase 0 & 180 
Woofer Size two 12-inch 
High Powered DSP Engine Yes 
Line In and Out Yes 
Balanced Line In and Out Yes 
High Level In Yes 
Subsonic Filter Yes, On (20 Hz), Off (12 Hz) 
Dynamic Power Supply Yes 
Anechoic Resp. +/- 1dB 13 - 150 Hz Frequency Graph 
Anechoic Resp. +/- 3dB 12 - 150 Hz 
Max SPL Anechoic 114 dB 
Max SPL In Room 120 dB 
Dimensions HWD (WHD for Horizontal): 1156 x 381 x 432 mm 
Dimensions HWD (WHD for Horizontal) : 45½ x 15 x 17 inches 
Weight lbs each: 110 lbs 
Weight kg each: 49.9 kgs 




*Manufacturers Published Measurements*










*HTS Results*

*Setup Images*



























*Frequency Response*










*Max Output Before Compression* 









*Spectral Decay*









*Group Delay*









*Waterfall*










*Spectrogram*









*Harmonic Distortion*












*Click the Spoiler button for the REW notes from each individual frequency*


*Spoiler* 




*32 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.0 dB
Distortion at 31.6 Hz, -7.2 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 5.0284 %
THD+N 13.1355 %
2nd harmonic 4.9972%
3rd harmonic 0.4458%
4th harmonic 0.2285%
5th harmonic 0.2086%
6th harmonic 0.0802%
7th harmonic 0.0744%
8th harmonic 0.0544%
9th harmonic 0.0628%


*40 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 103.1 dB
Distortion at 39.9 Hz, -7.1 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.2046 %
THD+N 15.6482 %
2nd harmonic 1.9777%
3rd harmonic 0.6972%
4th harmonic 0.4129%
5th harmonic 0.3148%
6th harmonic 0.2657%
7th harmonic 0.2425%
8th harmonic 0.1928%
9th harmonic 0.1642%

*50 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.0 dB
Distortion at 49.9 Hz, -8.2 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.2402 %
THD+N 13.0637 %
2nd harmonic 2.1101%
3rd harmonic 0.6670%
4th harmonic 0.2629%
5th harmonic 0.1870%
6th harmonic 0.0675%
7th harmonic 0.0865%
8th harmonic 0.0523%
9th harmonic 0.0464%

*63 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 102.5 dB
Distortion at 63.1 Hz, -7.7 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.6024 %
THD+N 8.1164 %
2nd harmonic 2.3749%
3rd harmonic 0.8504%
4th harmonic 0.3826%
5th harmonic 0.2827%
6th harmonic 0.2589%
7th harmonic 0.2201%
8th harmonic 0.1993%
9th harmonic 0.1661%

*70 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 100.3 dB
Distortion at 70.0 Hz, -9.9 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.7564 %
THD+N 5.9002 %
2nd harmonic 2.6486%
3rd harmonic 0.7406%
4th harmonic 0.1225%
5th harmonic 0.1316%
6th harmonic 0.0222%
7th harmonic 0.0212%
8th harmonic 0.0138%
9th harmonic 0.0235%

*80 Hz*
65536-point spectrum using Rectangular window and no averaging
Input RMS 100.8 dB
Distortion at 80.1 Hz, -9.5 dB FS based on 8 harmonics:
THD 2.1557 %
THD+N 12.7745 %
2nd harmonic 2.0456%
3rd harmonic 0.6447%
4th harmonic 0.1277%
5th harmonic 0.1100%
6th harmonic 0.0839%
7th harmonic 0.0701%
8th harmonic 0.0589%
9th harmonic 0.0541%




Check out the EP800 at Axiom


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, that's a very impressive showing (well, except for the part where it measures almost 4 feet tall :unbelievable. Bet that sounded real nice.


----------



## Archaea (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice review Dale. Compression testing is a great addition to the reviews. It really helps to show the system's capability!


----------



## everlast (Nov 5, 2012)

I like my Axiom products.. Nice set of data. Did you have an agreement with the neighbours to stay inside during this? LOL


----------

